# I've looked but no luck.



## Scruffy (Apr 28, 2013)

I would like to design and build a twist pen which looks like a baseball bat.

I have never done anything but kilts, so I have zero experience at doning something from the Engineering and Design side.   If anyone has already done this or has a handle on what I should do please let me know.

ZipIt


----------



## mywoodshopca (Apr 28, 2013)

Google has some samples..

baseball bat ballpoint - Google Search

Also, a few here:

baseball bat ballpoint - Google Search


Hope this helps 





Scruffy said:


> I would like to design and build a twist pen which looks like a baseball bat.
> 
> I have never done anything but kilts, so I have zero experience at doning something from the Engineering and Design side. If anyone has already done this or has a handle on what I should do please let me know.
> 
> ZipIt


----------



## lyonsacc (Apr 28, 2013)

Find a copy of Don Ward's (aka its virgil) book: Turning Modified Slimline Pens.  Project #10 is a baseball bat slim line pen.


----------



## Ross (Apr 28, 2013)

Don Ward wrote an article some time back about turning a baseball bat pen from a slimline kit.  Possably you can get it from him.


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's a thread from way back where there was some discussion as to how to make these.

Here's a thread from another forum where this was discussed.


----------



## ssajn (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's a few I made for my granddaughter and two of her friends when she  got bumped up to varsity softball in their freshman year of high school.

Custom -


----------



## nava1uni (May 1, 2013)

Use a slimline kit and it shouldn't be difficult to do.


----------



## firewhatfire (May 1, 2013)

Wooden Pens: Buy Handmade unique custom rattlesnake wood pens gifts fountain pen exotic wood from Red River Pens  here is Don Wards site on how to do alot of different pens.


----------

